# Spare Wheel Winch Problem



## TMR (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a split valve on my Compass Avantgarde (Peugeot Boxer based) and had to change out the wheel :roll: . As I am sure many of you will know the spare is mounted under the rear of the van on a winch system. 

I wound the spare down no problems, but when it came to putting it back the winch made it half way up and stoped  

I had the winch off to see if I could repair it but it has four fixed bolts holding it together that prevent me from getting at the internals unless I resort to an angle grinder and a hammer :twisted: 

I called Peugeot and it's a cool £250.00 to replace the whole lot plus fitting ( 8O ), so I would like to repair it if possible...any ideas???


----------

